# DirecTV HR20 "Copy Protected material, cannot record"



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been recording movies and shows from my HR20 DVR to my standalone DVD Recorder for 2-3 solid years with no problems. All of a sudden, beginning last night, I can no longer do this. I get a "Copy Protected, Cannot Record" message from my DVD recorder (RCA DRC 8052NB). I get this on every DirecTV channel that I tried, HD, SD, PPV, locals as well as all recorded material on the DVR. There has been no change to my DVD recorder whatsoever so I'm assuming that DirecTV made some type of change. Any clues as to what happened and more importantly, how to correct it? Thank a lot.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've heard of the copy protection flag being employed for single shows before, but not across a whole service. Definitely call DirectTV and get the scoop, this is significant news.

In the meantime, if you have component out's on your Direct TV and IN on your recorder, use those. They shouldn't be copy protected.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Hopefully, my DVD recorder has component-ins, I believe that it does. I thought I had read somewhere though that you can't use HMDI & component out simultaneously from the DirecTV HR20 (I currently have the HDMI out going to my projector). I could be wrong about that though...I hope! Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mpw460 said:


> Hopefully, my DVD recorder has component-ins, I believe that it does...


I found this online:



> Other connections include one *component video output*, one S-video output and two inputs, one composite video outputs and two inputs, and one analog audio output and two inputs.


You have to use either S video or composite to record ...the componen is just output :yes:

EDIT: After re-reading your first post, you didn't mentioned how is the system connected (I'm sure you're using Svideo or composite, Right??? you don't have HDMI or component inputs on the RCA)...if that's the case, try re-setting the RCA, or connect through TV outputs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that the solution turned out to be simply rebooting the DirecTV HR20. Thanks for the input & advice.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mpw460 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the solution turned out to be simply rebooting the DirecTV HR20. Thanks for the input & advice.


:T

What kind of connection are you using between HR20 and RCA, composite/analog??? :huh:


----------



## dorkis66 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hope i'm not too late, I was copying everything just fine till I decided to change some settings on my dvd player/recorder, then I got the same message when I tried to record certain tv shows, I looked on the internet and nobody had an answer,
I was about to give up when I remembered what I had done right before the problem happend, I named the disk in the settings and changed the player to bypass the energy saving mode, I don't know which it was but now that I put it back I can record all the shows again. hope it helps.
PS nobody had the answer.:foottap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

dorkis66 said:


> Hope i'm not too late, I was copying everything just fine till I decided to change some settings on my dvd player/recorder, then I got the same message when I tried to record certain tv shows, I looked on the internet and nobody had an answer,
> I was about to give up when I remembered what I had done right before the problem happend, I named the disk in the settings and changed the player to bypass the energy saving mode, I don't know which it was but now that I put it back I can record all the shows again. hope it helps.
> PS nobody had the answer.:foottap:


Hello and welcome to the Shack, well it is an old thread but if anyone was to have similar issues then the above will be of use to them :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I don't know which it was but now that I put it back I can record all the shows again. hope it helps.


Is your recorder the RCA DRC 8052NB like the original poster?


----------

